# Lake Trout??????



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

A coworker and I were just talking and he is headed up to Lake Superior next week and wanted to now what type of fish they cautch there. I told him that they have some monster Lakers in that lake. I told him, he could try and jig for them. Then he said that jigging for Lakers was Illegal. He said he use to do it off the pier down here in St. Joseph on Lake Michigan but can not anymore. I ask him what he is smoking because that got to be some good stuff. Is this jigging thing true?????  

Steve


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Was he jigging with a 10/0 treble hook with 4 ounces of lead attached? Otherwise it's perfectly legal. Jigging is the preferred method of catching them off Stannard Rock. Usually they use chunks of fish and white jigs.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

Just a guess but i would assume that if he was catching lakers off the piers in lake mich he was fishing out of season. Lakers usually move in by the piers late in the fall to spawn after the season is closed. So therfore jigging for and targeting lakers in general would be very much illegal. But in season u can jig for them all u want.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Steven Arend said:


> Then he said that jigging for Lakers was Illegal. He said he use to do it off the pier down here in St. Joseph on Lake Michigan but can not anymore.


 Jigging is legal. I suspect I know what kind of jigging he was doing off the pier in St. Joe. My District.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

boehr said:


> Jigging is legal. I suspect I know what kind of jigging he was doing off the pier in St. Joe. My District.


Some Tippy jigging :lol:


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

He was probably using some sort of jerkbait.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

We used to call them "polish flies". Silver colored, and they weigh a lot :evil:


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Heard them called "bronze dragons". Bronze treble hooks, dragon them on the bottom........


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

LOL , love the names guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIP (Jun 4, 2002)

Maybe you have your answer already.

along time ago before the tighter regs on lakers, it was common practice to jig spoons straight down along the edge of the piers (channel side). The method was perfectly legal and the season was open, but the foul hook rate on lakers was probably 50% (higher on some days). CO's use to work our pier (GH) heavily with Binocs and ticket anybody that kept foul hook fish. More commonly back then, they would just walk out and kick 2 of your three fish off the pier in a matter of fact way and imbarrass you in front of your buddys. You could land alot of fish from fair strykes though. They did change the seasons to help protect congregating fish though.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

the oscoda spider.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Theyr'e ok smoked I guess


----------

